# Medicare



## RedFlag (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi everyone,
My partner and I will be migrating to Australia soon on a short term 2 years visa and we are currently residing in the UK (but French citizen). We read that we may be entitled to Medicare on some conditions.
https://www.humanservices.gov.au/in...ors-australia/visiting-from-united-kingdom#a3

However we do have some questions. Do we have to keep a residence in the UK to be entitled (we are currently renting)? And will it expire after a period of time?
Was anyone in this situation and can guide us?
Thanks
Caroline


----------

